# Shimano Non Series



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

HI, 

I have replaced my Avid Juicy mechanical disc brakes with Shimano Non Series disc brakes.

Has anyone used non series before? what exactly the difference in terms of performance and durability?

Thanks.


----------



## ecoast (Nov 7, 2008)

non-series usually comes oem.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Juicy brakes are hydraulic. Which non-series brakes did you change to? No model number?


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

i got
mechanical disc brake 

BR-M416 - Standard Fork
SM-RT51 Rotor - 160mm Bolt Type


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Which Avid mechanical did you have? BB-5 or BB-7? The BB-7 is pretty much the best mechanical disc brake available and if you swapped them for the Shimanos then you probably shouldn't have; If you had the BB-5 not so different from the Shimano. Why did you make the change?


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

pyromancer0318 said:


> i got
> mechanical disc brake
> 
> BR-M416 - Standard Fork
> SM-RT51 Rotor - 160mm Bolt Type


I'll be honest; I have the same brakes from last year (BR-M415's) and unless they changed something different, they aren't all that great. In terms of modulation, they work fine, and if you're on muddy or wet trails a lot, they are better than V brakes. That said, the actual stopping power is low and requires a great deal of effort to stop.

If you must get these brakes, change the pads to either sintered or ceramic; the resin/organic pads that come with the brakes are really lousy and quite easy to overpower even from a standstill.


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Which Avid mechanical did you have? BB-5 or BB-7? The BB-7 is pretty much the best mechanical disc brake available and if you swapped them for the Shimanos then you probably shouldn't have; If you had the BB-5 not so different from the Shimano. Why did you make the change?


fool is right. Why did you make the change?


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

OhSchitt said:


> fool is right. Why did you make the change?


i think it was the BB5. sorry i dont have them anymore.. i had them replaced cause the disc got out of shape. and I could not find replacement back here. all the shops were giving me discs made in taiwan and those crappy ones. i got the shimano cos back here in the philippines, shimano is a big name. i could afford those ritzy models so the shop owner suggested i go for non series types. they go well with those other models anyway as what i've been told. I also got non series rear sprocket. i did get the model number though.

shimano series types are quite expensive back here. cheapest would be the Alivio group set. which of course still costs an arm and a leg..


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

pyromancer0318 said:


> i think it was the BB5. sorry i dont have them anymore.. i had them replaced cause the disc got out of shape. and I could not find replacement back here.


I'm pretty sure shimano and avid rotors are interchangeable under most circumstances. I'm currently running rotors from Avid BB7's with Shimano XTR Hydros and not having any issues at all. The guy I bought the hydros from is running Shimano XTR rotors with Avid BB7's quite happily as well.

Sounds to me like your shop conned you into a whole new set of inferior brakes when you could have just got a replacement rotor.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

pyromancer0318 said:


> i think it was the BB5. sorry i dont have them anymore.. i had them replaced cause the disc got out of shape. and I could not find replacement back here. all the shops were giving me discs made in taiwan and those crappy ones. i got the shimano cos back here in the philippines, shimano is a big name. i could afford those ritzy models so the shop owner suggested i go for non series types. they go well with those other models anyway as what i've been told. I also got non series rear sprocket. i did get the model number though.
> 
> shimano series types are quite expensive back here. cheapest would be the Alivio group set. which of course still costs an arm and a leg..


Not sure what you mean by your rotor being out of shape, but it likely only needed truing unless you bent it to the point where you creased it or something.


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

pyromancer0318 said:


> i think it was the BB5. sorry i dont have them anymore.. i had them replaced cause the disc got out of shape. and I could not find replacement back here. all the shops were giving me discs made in taiwan and those crappy ones. i got the shimano cos back here in the philippines, shimano is a big name. i could afford those ritzy models so the shop owner suggested i go for non series types. they go well with those other models anyway as what i've been told. I also got non series rear sprocket. i did get the model number though.
> 
> shimano series types are quite expensive back here. cheapest would be the Alivio group set. which of course still costs an arm and a leg..


sorry, what i meant was, i couldnt afford those ritzy shimano models..

when i had the discs checked, it was already out of shape. m,eaning, it was wobbling badly. when riding, it was already hitting the brake pads even when adjusted.. so i was convinced by the shop owners and the technician that it was the disc that it had to be replaced. so i ended up getting non series mechanical disc.

i was wanting to know if they perform as good as close as the alivio or the other models...

thanks..


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

pyromancer0318 said:


> sorry, what i meant was, i couldnt afford those ritzy shimano models..
> 
> when i had the discs checked, it was already out of shape. meaning, it was wobbling badly. when riding, it was already hitting the brake pads even when adjusted.. so i was convinced by the shop owners and the technician that it was the disc that it had to be replaced. so i ended up getting non series mechanical disc.
> 
> ...


Learn to true your own rotors, or as CougarTrek said, just try another rotor. What happened to the old calipers? Did the shop keep them? Hate to ask what your shop would do if your wheel needed truing...

Try googling "truing mountain bike disc rotors"


----------

